# Diablo 3 im Hands-on-Test: So spielt sich die Beta - PC Games vor Ort bei Blizzard



## Felix Schuetz (1. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 im Hands-on-Test: So spielt sich die Beta - PC Games vor Ort bei Blizzard* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 im Hands-on-Test: So spielt sich die Beta - PC Games vor Ort bei Blizzard


----------



## IchBinDraussen (1. August 2011)

Das ganze klingt irgendwie so ähnlich wie WoW über die Schulter gespielt. Freu mich dennoch drauf und werde mich registrieren (zum ersten mal für ein Beta-Spiel). Da ich die Marke Diablo sehr mag, würde ich bei Auswahl sogar bereit sein, an einer Fehlerentdeckung und Beseitigung dieser mitzuwirken. 

Blizzard, denkt an mich!


----------



## Loron (1. August 2011)

Je mehr ich darüber lesen, desto mehr wird mir klar, dass Diablo 3 nichtmehr wirklich etwas mit Diablo zu tuen hat sonden eher eine abgespeckte art WoW wird. Schade eigentlich, aber man hat auch bei Games wie C&C 4 gesehen wir man eine gute Spielerreihe mit unnötigen und "falschen" Ideen ruinieren kann.

R.I.P. Diablo


----------



## makke12345 (1. August 2011)

Das einzige was mich jetzt schon nervt ist das man dauerhaft Online sein muss  Ansonsten super !


----------



## autumnSkies (1. August 2011)

Keinen klassischen Talentbaum zum tüfteln?! Immer online sein??? Entweder werd ich alt oder neue Spiele werden alle doof. 

Ob die Attribute jetzt "Stärke" oder "Angriff" heißen ist mir Wurst.


Schade das das Spiel höchst vermutlich  nicht so schnell im Preis sinken und per Patch den Onlinezwang irgendwann ausschalten wird.


----------



## krucki1 (1. August 2011)

Dauerhaft online.....was soll der Käse schon wieder.Ich habe nicht an jedem Ort wo ich spiele auch Internet.....


----------



## Zocker134 (1. August 2011)

Ich frage mich ob die Entwickler bei Blizzard verblödet sind, dass die mit ihrem Kopierschutz so übertreiben müssen. Wenn ich im Battle.net also Online Diablo 3 spielen will dann muss ich wohl ein Online Multiplayer Account erstellen, aber wieso müssen die selbst beim Singleplayer eine dauerhafte Online verbindung machen. Diablo 2 ist nicht durch sein Kopierschutz und dauerhafte Online verbindung so beliebt geworden, es wurde viel Raubkopiert, aber dafür wurde es auch sehr oft gekauft, es wird sogar immer noch gekauft. Ich finde die sollten den Kopierschutz vom Singelplayer entfernen per patch und nur die leute, die auch wirklich im Internet spielen wollen, auch ein Online Account benötigen. Und wer es Singelplayer spielen will, brauch keins.
Und ein Lan-Modus wirds bestimmt auch nicht geben, schade. Das war ja ein Modus was Diablo 2 super machte.


----------



## Wamboland (1. August 2011)

Weil wir hier in DE halt noch eine schlechte Versorgung mit mobilen Breitbandnetzen haben außer in den Großstädten. Daran denken die in den USA aber wohl nicht ^^


----------



## derdragan (1. August 2011)

Es ist schon schade.... 

NUR WEIL Blizzard oder Diablo dran steht werden die in Watte gepackt.
Bla bla bla ist doof und anschließend sagen "Wir haben doch nicht alles gesehen"
Ich kann aus einem Holz-Schuppen auch kein Neuschwanstein zimmern... (auch wenn noch 90% der Bretter da liegen)

Der Bericht ist nen Witz und ein versuch Blizzard i.d.A. zu kriechen... 

Bezahlsystem, Onlinezwang, das 15te mal die Char-Entwicklung geändert ... was soll das...


----------



## Dadrian (1. August 2011)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Weil wir hier in DE halt noch eine schlechte Versorgung mit mobilen Breitbandnetzen haben außer in den Großstädten. Daran denken die in den USA aber wohl nicht ^^



Auf dem Land ist das Netz in den USA sogar schlechter als in D.

Abgesehen davon: Skepsis macht sich breit bei mir. Zwar hat Blizzard einen Riesen Vertrauensbonus bei mir, aber bei jeder anderen Firma wäre das Spiel bereits jetzt für mich gestorben. Fast keine der Änderungen klingt überzeugend für mich, allen voran das Auktionshaus. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht sind die Änderungen besser als es auf dem Papier klingt. Abwarten und Tee trinken ist angesagt, kaufen werd ich das Spiel ohnehin.


----------



## MrBigX (1. August 2011)

"Man muss zum Spielen permanent online sein - es gibt keine Möglichkeit, Diablo 3 offline zu spielen."
Na toll. Soviel also zu dem Plan, dass das das erste Diablo wird, das ich spiele.


----------



## Inf1N1t (1. August 2011)

Bei dem Auktionshaus bin ich auch skeptisch. Diablo2s Ökonomie war aus meiner Sicht völlig kaputt, so dass ich nur noch self-found gespielt habe. Da waren die wertvollsten Gegenstände dann auch wirklich wertvoll und nicht um die nächste Ecke erwerblich. Beruhigt wäre ich, wenn es wie den Hardcore-Modus auch einen Selffound-Modus gäbe. Das wäre mal innovativ.  

Online-Zwang *knurr*

Abgesehen davon bin ich guter Dinge, dass das Spiel exzellent wird.


----------



## boyclar (1. August 2011)

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das im Ah die Goldpreise so hoch sind für die Items das es man mehr oder weniger gezwungen wird über echtes Geld sie zu kaufen, da die Gold menge dann unmenschlich wäre...^^


----------



## pdekle (1. August 2011)

ich find die änderung am barbar beschissen... mir geht das extrem aufn keks wenn ich erst wut aufbauen muss um meine skills nutzen zu können -.-


----------



## Saybia (1. August 2011)

Irgendwie verstehe ich die Leute nicht, die jetzt sagen, dass das Spiel für sie gestorben ist, weil man ja gezwungen wird, Items für echtes Geld zu kaufen.

Das Blizzard an Itemhandel verdienen möchte, den es bei D2 und WoW eh schon in Massen gibt, verstehe ich vollkommen. Und NIEMAND wird dazu gezwungen, Items für echtes Geld zu kaufen. Ich bin sehr zuversichtlich, dass man das Spiel auch ohne ein einziges gekauftes Item hervorragend durchspielen kann. Und ganz ehrlich: Kann man etwas dagegen haben, dass man ein paar Euro an einem Item verdient, dass man gefunden hat aber nicht braucht? Ich werd das auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren und schauen, wie das klappt


----------



## DoctorGonzo (1. August 2011)

Kaputtentwickelt sag ich da nur...


----------



## Inf1N1t (1. August 2011)

hotflo schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich die Leute nicht, die jetzt  sagen, dass das Spiel für sie gestorben ist, weil man ja gezwungen wird,  Items für echtes Geld zu kaufen.
> 
> [...]Und NIEMAND wird dazu gezwungen, Items für echtes Geld zu kaufen.[...]


 Es ist ein wenig so, als wenn die FIFA bei der WM für 5000 € pro  Spieler (nebenwirkungsfreies) Doping erlauben würde. Hey, es wird ja  keiner gezwungen. Pay to win... Ich will eben gewinnen, ohne dafür  bezahlen zu müssen. 
Und dass der Otto-Normal-Spieler an Diablo 3 nennenswert Geld verdient, wage ich einmal höflich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Tarem (1. August 2011)

Sehr schön geschriebene Vorschau!
Gute gemacht Herr Schütz!

Aber ich hätte da ne kleine Frage: Wer is auf den Namen "smarty" gekommen?
So hieß meine Katze bzw. so heißt eine Süßigkeit

Andi


----------



## Angeldust (1. August 2011)

pdekle schrieb:


> ich find die änderung am barbar beschissen... mir geht das extrem aufn keks wenn ich erst wut aufbauen muss um meine skills nutzen zu können -.-


 
Jaaa es gibt da ein Spiel da ist das auch so... welches könnte das nur sein^^


----------



## LikeMe (1. August 2011)

"- Neue Talente werden bei Levelaufstiegen automatisch in einer Liste freigeschaltet, Talentbäume oder dergleichen gibt es nicht mehr."

Etwas schlimmeres habe ich bisher nicht zu Diablo 3 gehört.
Keine Talentbaüme, automatischer Levelaufstieg = fu** you Blizzard !


----------



## Nihiletex (1. August 2011)

Inf1N1t schrieb:


> Es ist ein wenig so, als wenn die FIFA bei der WM für 5000 € pro  Spieler (nebenwirkungsfreies) Doping erlauben würde. Hey, es wird ja  keiner gezwungen. Pay to win... Ich will eben gewinnen, ohne dafür  bezahlen zu müssen.
> Und dass der Otto-Normal-Spieler an Diablo 3 nennenswert Geld verdient, wage ich einmal höflich zu bezweifeln.


 
Was für ein dummer Vergleich. Vereine kaufen übrigens andere Spieler, bist du dich nun auch am beschweren weil der 1.FC Quadrath-Ischendorf nicht die Championsleague gewinnt? 
1) Es wird nur das verkauft was andere Spieler finden
2) Du kannst genauso im Endgame mitspielen wie andere auch wenn dein Char 5 Dmg weniger macht als derjenige der sich eine Waffe zuerst gekauft hat anstatt zu warten bis sie dropt
3) In den PvP Arenen gibt es Gear Matchmaking. Kannst dir gerne massig Kram kaufen, musst dann aber mit Leuten zusammenspielen die ebenso gutes Gear haben.

In D2 gab es auch Itemshops und ich hatte trotzdem Spaß am Spiel bis lvl 99 ohne jemals dort etwas gekauft zu haben. Der einzige Trade den ich mal gemacht habe waren ein paar SoJ gegen eine Harlequin Krone.


----------



## Bynare (1. August 2011)

Online-Zwang? Echtgeld-Auktions-Cash-Cow? Autotalente? 
Dum di dum - ich warte auf den Grabbeltisch - und wenn's 2 Jahre dauert. Nur so lernt die Spieleindustrie... und das Beste: bis dahin kauf ich mir Torchlight 2


----------



## MFBB (1. August 2011)

Eine rießige Flut an Cheatern/Bots und Chinafarmern.
Wenn man Geld für Items bekommt werden die doch wie verrückt versuchen zu cheaten/hacken/duplicating etc


----------



## Inf1N1t (1. August 2011)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Was für ein dummer Vergleich. Vereine kaufen übrigens andere Spieler, bist du dich nun auch am beschweren weil der 1.FC Quadrath-Ischendorf nicht die Championsleague gewinnt?


Mein Vergleich mit Doping für Geld zeigt das Prinzip "pay to win" und warum es sehr wohl einen Druck geben kann Items zu kaufen, wenn man eben erfolgreich spielen will. Was ist daran bitte dumm? Keine Ahnung wie Du jetzt auf Spieler-Transfers im Fußball kommst - Vergleich nicht verstanden?


Nihiletex schrieb:


> 1) Es wird nur das verkauft was andere Spieler finden


Und? Wem ich jetzt mein Geld gebe, ist mir in dem Fall herzlich egal.


Nihiletex schrieb:


> 2) Du kannst genauso im Endgame mitspielen wie andere auch wenn dein  Char 5 Dmg weniger macht als derjenige der sich eine Waffe zuerst  gekauft hat anstatt zu warten bis sie dropt


Wer sagt, dass der Char nur 5 Dmg weniger macht? Warten bis sie droppt, kann zudem auch verdammt lang sein oder einfach nur nie (in absehbarer Zeit) passieren. Vielleicht brauche ich ja "Immortal King's Soul Cage" für meinen Char, der in 10.000 Stunden (kA) nicht droppt, ohne den mein Char aber bedeutend schlechter ist.


----------



## devflash (1. August 2011)

Ich verstehe die Aufregung um das Auktionshaus nicht, ok es können dort Items für Spiel und Echtgeld gekauft werden, und Blizzard bekommt ein paar Prozente für den Verkauf.

Aber was ändert sich im Vergleich zu Diablo2, aktive Spieler haben dort auch die besten Items gehabt, die wurden dann aber auch nicht für ingame Währung verscherbelt, entweder wurde getauscht oder es hat für bare Münze den Besitzer gewechselt.

Weniger aktive Spieler hatten auch in D2 nicht die Möglichkeit hochwertige Items zu traden, außer sie haben echtes Geld ausgegeben.

Es hat sich also nichs verändert, nur das Blizz ein Stück vom Kuchen bekommt, und das ganze vllt überwachen kann.

Das mit den Talentpunkten find ich allerdings auch schlecht, es nimmt einem ja schon ein Stück Freiheit wie ich meinen Charackter entwickeln kann.

Aber kein Grund die Vorbestellung zu canceln.


----------



## BananaOnFire (1. August 2011)

Bevor ihr das neue System verurteilt, wartet doch erstmal ab wie es sich letzendlich überhaupt spielt bzw. anfühlt. Evtl. ist das neue System ja gar nicht so übel. Die Kaufentscheidung von einem Beta-Spielbericht abghängig zu machen ist doch ein wenig kurzsichtig 

Ich bin gespannt wies wird, hätte mir persönlich allerdings auch ein System, wie z.b. die Talentbäume aus den Vorgängern gewünscht... schauen wir mal was das neue System so taugt.

Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel auf das Spiel


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. August 2011)

Tarem schrieb:


> Sehr schön geschriebene Vorschau!
> Gute gemacht Herr Schütz!
> 
> Aber ich hätte da ne kleine Frage: Wer is auf den Namen "smarty" gekommen?
> ...


Vielen Dank - die durchgemachte Nacht für den Artikel soll sich zumindest lohnen. 
Wo hast du denn "smarty" gelesen?


----------



## xMANIACx (1. August 2011)

devflash schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Aufregung um das Auktionshaus nicht, ok es können dort Items für Spiel und Echtgeld gekauft werden, und Blizzard bekommt ein paar Prozente für den Verkauf.
> 
> Aber was ändert sich im Vergleich zu Diablo2, aktive Spieler haben dort auch die besten Items gehabt, die wurden dann aber auch nicht für ingame Währung verscherbelt, entweder wurde getauscht oder es hat für bare Münze den Besitzer gewechselt.



Gegen das IngamewährungsAH sträubt sich denke ich auch keiner. In D2 wurde ja auch schon viel gehandelt über Foren, wo man dann Item gegen Item getauscht hat. Dabei spielte es aber keine Rolle wieviel Geld der Spieler hat, sondern nur sein "Ingamevermögen", welches er sich selber aufgebaut hat. Es gab zwar zu D2 Zeiten auch schon Shops, wo man Items gegen echtes Geld kaufen konnte, aber das ist wie cheaten, da man sich durch den Einsatz von Geld einen spielerischen Vorteil verschafft. Und wenn jetzt solche Items über einen offiziell von Blizzard geförderten Kanal verkauft werden, ist das für viele Spieler so, als würde EA für BF3 einen Aimbot und Godmode verkaufen.


----------



## Tarem (1. August 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank - die durchgemachte Nacht für den Artikel soll sich zumindest lohnen.
> Wo hast du denn "smarty" gelesen?




auf nem Screenshot auf der seite 6


----------



## LostHero (1. August 2011)

> Wichtig: Diablo 3 wird ein Auktionshaus bieten, in dem ihr Items gegen echtes Geld handeln könnt


Da genau an diesem Punkt mein (sehr geringes) Interesse an dem Spiel schlagartig erloschen ist.

Oh und 





> Man muss zum Spielen permanent online sein - es gibt keine Möglichkeit, Diablo 3 offline zu spielen.


Tut sein übriges.
Auch dass es keine Talentbäume mehr gibt ist für ein RPG mehr als lächerlich. GG Blizzard, i am out.


----------



## moeykaner (1. August 2011)

Habt ihr den Leuten dort, denn eure Bedenken zum Talentsystem genannt?


----------



## Tut_Ench (1. August 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Da genau an diesem Punkt mein (sehr geringes) Interesse an dem Spiel schlagartig erloschen ist.
> 
> Oh und Tut sein übriges.
> Auch dass es keine Talentbäume mehr gibt ist für ein RPG mehr als lächerlich. GG Blizzard, i am out.


 
Naja, das ist ja ein Spielerauktionshaus, in dem man die Items sowohl für InGame-Gold, als auch reale Währung reinstellen kann, das ist also kein primitiver Itemshop wie bei manchen MMOs, in dem man dem Entwickler/Publisher irgendwelchen KRam abkauft, sondern die Spieler können da handeln.

In Diablo 2 wurden richtig seltene Items auch gegen bare Münze über diverse Plattformen vertrieben und denen dreht Blizzard mit diesem Auktionssystem den Hahn zu.

Wäre es ein purer Itemshop, in dem ich Items von Blizzard kaufe, fänd ich es auch richtig scheiße, aber da es ja ein "Von Spielern für Spieler"-System ist, ist es mir relativ schnuppe. Ich werd da auf jedenfall kein Geld reinstecken.


----------



## Nihiletex (1. August 2011)

xMANIACx schrieb:


> Gegen das IngamewährungsAH sträubt sich denke ich auch keiner. In D2 wurde ja auch schon viel gehandelt über Foren, wo man dann Item gegen Item getauscht hat. Dabei spielte es aber keine Rolle wieviel Geld der Spieler hat, sondern nur sein "Ingamevermögen", welches er sich selber aufgebaut hat. Es gab zwar zu D2 Zeiten auch schon Shops, wo man Items gegen echtes Geld kaufen konnte, aber das ist wie cheaten, da man sich durch den Einsatz von Geld einen spielerischen Vorteil verschafft. Und wenn jetzt solche Items über einen offiziell von Blizzard geförderten Kanal verkauft werden, ist das für viele Spieler so, als würde EA für BF3 einen Aimbot und Godmode verkaufen.


 
Das ist, genauso wie das "pay to win" von einem der Vorposter, doch absolut idiotisch. In BF geht es Spieler gegen Spieler und nicht gegen Mobs. 
Was soll denn bitte der Vorteil von jemandem DIR (ja, speziell DIR) gegenüber sein wenn er 5 Minuten vorher mit nem Bossrun fertig ist. Hast du darum keinen Spaß mehr am Spiel? Kommst du nicht in irgendwelche Gruppen rein? Es gibt hier keinen Gearscore Vergleich wie in WoW, es gibt keine Begrenzung durch den nagelneuen Raidboss den man nur in T12 oder besser wegkloppen kann. 
Vollkommen Wurst was du anhast, du klinkst dich in ein Spiel ein und legst los. 
Sagen wir mal das in dein Game zwei Lvl 60 Chars joinen, einer hat sich viel Kram im AH gekauft weil er nicht so lange farmen will, der andere hat nur den Kram an den er selber findet oder mit Ingame Gold bezahlt hat. Selbst WENN du nun merken würdest das der "RL Cash" Char sich etwas fixer durch Monster schnetzelt als der andere oder du... ihr spielt doch *zusammen*. Die Zeiten wo jemand fixer auf den Boden klicken musste für Loot sind vorbei. 

Das PvP System wird, obwohl es nur absoluter Nebenschauplatz ist und angesagt wurde das man da nicht speziell am Class Balancing arbeitet, ein Matchmaking System haben. Wenn deine Ausrüstung schlecht ist spielst du nicht gegen jemanden der sich die Best in slot Sachen gekauft oder erfarmt hat. 

Hier heulen halt die Kids rum die nun nicht mit stundenlangem Farmen exklusiv sagen können "lolol ich habe aber die viel bessere Rüstung". Items werden so oder so gehandelt, da ist es nur vernünftig wenn Blizzard das zentral für alle organisiert und anbietet. Ich werde dafür kein Geld ausgeben, aber ich muss mich ja auch nicht über eine Char Ausrüstung IN EINEM KOOP PVE SPIEL definieren.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. August 2011)

Tarem schrieb:


> auf nem Screenshot auf der seite 6


 Ach so. Das ist ein Screenshot der Entwickler - irgendeiner von denen hat sich halt Smarty genannt. Reiner Zufall.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (1. August 2011)

moeykaner schrieb:


> Habt ihr den Leuten dort, denn eure Bedenken zum Talentsystem genannt?


 Na klar. Das muss man auch deutlich sagen: Diablo 3 ist nicht fertig, und das schließt das Talentsystem mit ein. Kann gut sein, dass sich da nochmal etwas ändert.


----------



## Wamboland (1. August 2011)

Was mir so einfällt - durch das mit dem realen Geld. Dadurch wird der Sucht-Aspekt deutlich kritischer und geht viel Stärker in Richtung Glücksspiel. 

Es wird viele geben die dauerzocken werden und auf DEN Drop hoffen um damit gut Geld im Shop zu machen. Oder Leute die hunderte von € zahlen weil sie glauben das sie dadurch besser, toller, stärker, beliebter ... usw. sind. 

Denke das könnte dem Spiel in Asien ganz schnell einen vor den Bug geben ... aber mal abwarten, vielleicht wird es ja auch Grenzwert von Blizzard geben das z.b. Items der höchsten Güte nicht mehr als 15€ oder so kosten dürfen.


----------



## LostHero (1. August 2011)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Was mir so einfällt - durch das mit dem realen Geld. Dadurch wird der Sucht-Aspekt deutlich kritischer und geht viel Stärker in Richtung Glücksspiel.
> 
> Es wird viele geben die dauerzocken werden und auf DEN Drop hoffen um damit gut Geld im Shop zu machen. Oder Leute die hunderte von € zahlen weil sie glauben das sie dadurch besser, toller, stärker, beliebter ... usw. sind.
> 
> Denke das könnte dem Spiel in Asien ganz schnell einen vor den Bug geben ... aber mal abwarten, vielleicht wird es ja auch Grenzwert von Blizzard geben das z.b. Items der höchsten Güte nicht mehr als 15€ oder so kosten dürfen.



exakt.
zumal ich garnich wissen will, wieviel % von der kohle blizzard bei sonner transaktion abgreift.


----------



## Goldmann (1. August 2011)

Goldfarmer Blizzard unterstützen bei der eigenen Faulheit ein gutes spiel zu liefern anstatt des ganzen gehaltlosen bla bla bla geschwalles die letzten Jahr...

Vorbestellung storniert!!!

Mit Talentbaum Streichung ist der Bogen überspannt.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. August 2011)

Das Spiel wird nicht gut Blizzard sollte es einstampfen und von vorn beginnen.


----------



## reckonstar (1. August 2011)

Zitat aus dem Artikel:

"Diablo 3 wird um ein innovatives Auktionshaus ergänzt..."

Das als innovativ zu bezeichnen ist ein Scherz. Weder ist die Idee  Geld zu machen innovativ, noch ist sie es in Spielen (Micro Transactions)!

Innovativ naja, ist eben wie bei der Kriegsmaschinen, da sind die Menschen auch immer sehr kreativ und "innovativ". Naja wenn es um Geld geht, ist ja scheinbar allen alles egal.

Blizzard beweist eindeutig, was wichtig ist, nämlich nicht mehr das Spiel. Hier geht es einzig und allein nur ums reine Geld machen.


----------



## Nihiletex (1. August 2011)

Ja, die vorherigen Spiele hatten ja nur den Sinn die Menschheit weiterzubringen, darum wurden sie auch verschenkt. Um Geld ist es da nie gegangen!

Wenn man die Wahl hat zwischen irgendeinem dubiosem Webshop oder Ebay der die Transaktionsgebühren bekommt und dem Entwickler selbst, nun, dann wähle ich den Entwickler.


----------



## zerr (1. August 2011)

reckonstar schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Artikel:
> 
> "Diablo 3 wird um ein innovatives Auktionshaus ergänzt..."
> 
> ...


jopp aber das wollen die diablo3 "fanatiker" nicht sehen für die ist es innovativ für mich persönlich ist es abzocke


----------



## anjuna80 (1. August 2011)

reckonstar schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Artikel:
> 
> "Diablo 3 wird um ein innovatives Auktionshaus ergänzt..."
> 
> ...



Nutze das Aktionshaus einfach nicht, dann ändert sich quasi nichts.  

Kann die Kritik nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## nali (2. August 2011)

Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> -Das Talente-System wurde erneut stark verändert. Der Spieler hat nun  sechs frei belegbare Slots für aktive Skills und nochmal drei Stück für  passive Skills. Talentpunkte gibt es allerdings nicht mehr - manche  Skills steigen durch Levelaufstiege automatisch auf.
> 
> - Neue Talente werden bei Levelaufstiegen automatisch in einer Liste  freigeschaltet, Talentbäume oder dergleichen gibt es nicht mehr.





Klingt für mich persönlich total langweilig.
Wo bleibt denn da die Individualität eines Charakters in einem RPG, wenn man eine Fähigkeit nicht mehr selbst durch Talentpunkte bestimmen kann und diese vorgegeben werden?
Hab' ich was falsch verstanden, weil das jetzt schon spät ist?


----------



## dennis-2810 (2. August 2011)

Warum müssen alle plötzlich soviel an ihrem Kopierschutz rumschrauben und damit vielen Spielern das Spielen verderben!? Verstehen die nicht, dass KEIN Spiel uncrackbar ist? Und dass sie den Release Groups sogar einen Gefallen tun, wenn sie ihnen eine Herausforderung stellen? Dass ist echt lächerlich.. Sogar auf Amazon leiden schon die meisten Bewertungen unter einem Kopierschutz-Minus.


----------



## MusicMan1992 (2. August 2011)

nali schrieb:


> Klingt für mich persönlich total langweilig.
> Wo bleibt denn da die Individualität eines Charakters in einem RPG, wenn man eine Fähigkeit nicht mehr selbst durch Talentpunkte bestimmen kann und diese vorgegeben werden?
> Hab' ich was falsch verstanden, weil das jetzt schon spät ist?


 
Das hab ich mich auch grad gefragt... ist es überhaupt möglich, einen Charakter mehrmals durchzuspielen, wenn er doch automatisch geskillt wird? 

Ich hab mich echt auf Diablo 3 gefreut, aber dieses System geht mir auf'n Sack. Aber so ist es halt, die Spiele werden immer einfacher.


----------



## xMANIACx (2. August 2011)

Nihiletex schrieb:


> Das ist, genauso wie das "pay to win" von einem der Vorposter, doch absolut idiotisch. In BF geht es Spieler gegen Spieler und nicht gegen Mobs.
> Was soll denn bitte der Vorteil von jemandem DIR (ja, speziell DIR) gegenüber sein wenn er 5 Minuten vorher mit nem Bossrun fertig ist. Hast du darum keinen Spaß mehr am Spiel? Kommst du nicht in irgendwelche Gruppen rein? Es gibt hier keinen Gearscore Vergleich wie in WoW, es gibt keine Begrenzung durch den nagelneuen Raidboss den man nur in T12 oder besser wegkloppen kann.
> Vollkommen Wurst was du anhast, du klinkst dich in ein Spiel ein und legst los.



Es ist mir ehrlich gesagt schlicht und ergreifend egal gegen Wen oder Was sich der spielerische Vorteil richtet. Fakt ist, Geldeinsatz bringt Vorteile. Bei einem Spiel hat jedoch jeder Spieler die gleichen Grundvorraussetzungen zu haben ohne sich durch zusätzlichen Geldeinsatz Vorteile zu verschaffen und wenn er nur 0.1Sekunden schneller mit dem Level fertig ist. Ansonsten kann ich ja auch Bots rechtfertigen oder Maphacks, da man ja kooperativ spielt. 
Zudem macht es sehr wohl einen Unterschied für mich als Spieler ob alle in T12 oder sonstwas rumrennen oder nicht. Denn wenn alle in T12 rumrennen und ich nicht, werde ich kaum etwas von dem Spiel haben, da meine Laufgeschwindigkeit zu langsam ist, meine Ausdauer zu schnell sinkt oder aber die Kämpfe schlicht und ergreifend stinklangweilig werden, da die T12 Leute einfach alles umholzen. Das ganze ist dann in etwa so spannend wie sich in D2 ziehen zu lassen.
Ausserdem, was glaubst du was ein solches AH bewirken wird? So weit ich weiss ist WoW schon von Bots und Chinafarmern überschwemmt, bzw. fast jedes MMO und D3 wird es genauso sein. Darüberhinaus hatte D2 schon immer ein Problem mit Dupes und Dank eines solchen AH werden die sicherlich nicht weniger.


----------



## Gromir (2. August 2011)

Die Aufregung um das Auktionshaus kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.
Was bei Diablo2 an Items versteigert wurden, geht auf keine KuhKing-Haut.
Damals halt noch illegal und über Ebay.
Ich hab damals nichts gekauft, weil bei Diablo einfach der RandomLoot einen Großteil des Spasses ausmacht. Und jeder kann jedes Item finden.
Wer bei Diablo 2 nicht warten konnte, bis er ein Item gefunden oder eben irgendwie ertauscht hatte, der hats eben nicht gehabt, oder er kaufte es sich illegal bei Ebay.
Wer bei Diablo 3 nicht warten kann, bis er ein Item gefunden hat oder eben irgewndwie ertauschen kann, wird es eben nicht haben, oder er kauft es sich eben legal bei BlizzBay.

Die Spielbalance im leidet im SP oder Coop doch absolut null darunter.
Klar, beim PvP ist es womöglich was anderes, aber für mich ist Diablo auch kein PvP-Spiel.

Die Geschichte mit den Talenten finde ich zwar auch auf den ersten Blick bedenkenswert, aber ich vertrau da eben mal den Game Designern bei Blizzard. Die haben schon ein wenig Ahnung von ihrem Handwerk. Und bevor ich es nicht selber ausgiebig gespielt habe, erlaube ich mir keine endgültige Bewertung.
Ich kann mir ja beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass sie uns nen Mist verkaufen wollen.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (2. August 2011)

Früher hab ich mich auf das Spiel gefreut, aber seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr:

- Comic-Grafik a la WoW
- Geschnittene Versionen (obwohl es mir sonst wurscht ist, aber bei Diablo muss halt einfach das Blut spritzen, muss es Folter und Sadismus usw. geben) (okay, Import wäre ne Möglichkeit)
- scheinbar lineare Dungeons (Entdeckungsdrang am Arsch?)
- automatische Skillung WTF
- permanentes Online-Sein
- Dadurch wohl auch keine Savegame-Hacks, die ich in D2 teilweise gemacht habe, wenn ich einfach nur sinnlos durch eine Horde metzeln wollte (ihr braucht mich nicht steinigen, D2 war und ist für mich ein Singleplayer-Game. Der MP hat mich mehr als nur angeödet).

EDIT: Gerade ein Video bei 4players gesehen: Da könnte Torchlight 2 ja noch bessere Chancen haben, das neue Diablo 3 zu werden. Zumal es grafisch wohl auf nem höheren Niveau ist ...


----------



## Angeldust (2. August 2011)

reckonstar schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Artikel:
> Blizzard beweist eindeutig, was wichtig ist, nämlich nicht mehr das Spiel. Hier geht es einzig und allein nur ums reine Geld machen.


 
Willkommen in der freien Marktwirtschaft. Und weißt du was: Genau du und ich, und der Bob da hinten um die Ecke bestimmen ob sowas ok ist oder nicht 

Das doch toll. Alle Macht dem Endverbraucher 

KA warum sich hier aufgeregt wird. Wems net passt, der kaufts net. Wenns net genug kaufen ändert sich evtl was, evtl auch nicht. Blizzard ist nicht Caritas. 90% von den Heulbojen haben denke noch nie in der freien Wirtschaft gearbeitet. Das zwar schön wenn man noch Illusionen nachhängen kann, allerdings ist die Realität nun mal vollends anders.


----------



## Adariel (2. August 2011)

Ich hab mich immer auf das Game gefreut, aber das ~7min Beta Gameplay Video fand ich eher abschreckend als noch mehr Vorfreude weckend.

Das sah nämlich total langweilig aus. Ich hoffe auch das das grafisch nicht alles war, denn ich seh da nur karge, langweilige Umgebungen, auch die Animationen fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich hitverdächtig. 

Wenn ich das mit Dungeon Siege 3 vergleiche (der Grafikvergleich oben mit Diablo 2 ist wohl ein Scherz?!?!?) zieht Diablo 3 bis jetzt klar den kürzeren. Auch Torchlight 2 sieht bis dato noch interessanter aus...


----------



## DrProof (2. August 2011)

Alle meckern, jeder kauft es... 
Ende vom Lied... 
Blizz macht es so wie immer.. Alle Ideen von Überall zusammen klauen und an den Eckpunkten verbessern... 
Blizz wird solange damit erfolg haben bis es auch auf solche Sachen Patente gibt..


----------



## AtomX (2. August 2011)

Wird doch langsam irgendwie langweilig. Spart euch das ganze gemecker doch einfach auf, bis Diablo III released ist. Ich fuer meinen Teil freue mich auf das Spiel, auch wenn ich etwas skeptisch wegen den fehlenden Talentbaeumen bin. Die Grafik ist vollkommen in Ordnung und gibt auch Leuten mit nicht ganz so starken Maschienen die Moeglichkeit ruckelfrei zu zocken.

Freut euch auf das Spiel, oder halt nicht, es zwingt euch keiner mit dem Kauf von Diablo!


----------



## Adariel (2. August 2011)

"Die Grafik ist vollkommen in Ordnung und gibt auch Leuten mit nicht ganz so starken Maschienen die Moeglichkeit ruckelfrei zu zocken."

Wenn ich so einen Bullshit immer lese. Wenn einer ein nicht ausreichendes System hat geht er in die Grafikeinstellungen und stellt es halt so ein das es läuft.

Das was du benutzt ist eine billige Ausrede von Entwicklern die kein Bock haben sich anzustrengen. Diese Ausrede hat vielleicht auf Konsolen eine daseinsberechtigung (abwägen Slowdowns oder Hammergrafik), aber ganz sicher nicht am PC wenn man genügend Grafikeinstellungen mit reinbringt!


----------



## AtomX (2. August 2011)

Adariel schrieb:


> Wenn ich so einen Bullshit immer lese. Wenn einer ein nicht ausreichendes System hat geht er in die Grafikeinstellungen und stellt es halt so ein das es läuft.
> Das was du benutzt ist eine billige Ausrede von Entwicklern die kein Bock haben sich anzustrengen. Diese Ausrede hat vielleicht auf Konsolen eine daseinsberechtigung (abwägen Slowdowns oder Hammergrafik), aber ganz sicher nicht am PC wenn man genügend Grafikeinstellungen mit reinbringt!


 
Meine Guete, wie kann man sich nur staendig so an der Grafik aufhaengen? Mir gefaellt so eine Grafik 10x besser als Beispielsweise die von Sacred 2!
Am Ende hat mein ein Spiel mit super Grafik, welches die Atmosphaere eines Spiels gar nicht mehr rueberbringt.

Hast du schonmal was von stimmiger Grafik gehoert? Offensichtlich nicht! Wenn dir die Grafik nicht gefaellt, dann kauf dir das Spiel nicht.


----------



## TheChicky (2. August 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Alle meckern, jeder kauft es...
> Ende vom Lied...
> Blizz macht es so wie immer.. Alle Ideen von Überall zusammen klauen und an den Eckpunkten verbessern...
> Blizz wird solange damit erfolg haben bis es auch auf solche Sachen Patente gibt..


 
Schätze dann würden sie NOCH mehr verdienen, denn Blizzardgames und deren Stil, Gameplay, Interface und Ideen gehören ohne Zweifel zu den am öftesten plagiierten und kopierten der gesamten Branche. Glaube du hast da eine leicht verzerrte Optik. 

Und wenn das Auktionshaus erfolgreich ist, werden mit Sicherheit auch DAS sämtliche anderen Spielehersteller kopieren.


----------



## MusicMan1992 (2. August 2011)

AtomX schrieb:


> Meine Guete, wie kann man sich nur staendig so an der Grafik aufhaengen? Mir gefaellt so eine Grafik 10x besser als Beispielsweise die von Sacred 2!
> Am Ende hat mein ein Spiel mit super Grafik, welches die Atmosphaere eines Spiels gar nicht mehr rueberbringt.
> 
> Hast du schonmal was von stimmiger Grafik gehoert? Offensichtlich nicht! Wenn dir die Grafik nicht gefaellt, dann kauf dir das Spiel nicht.


 
Finde ich genauso, die Grafik in Drakensang ist beispielsweise auch nicht überragend, bringt aber die beste Atmosphäre, die ich jemals in einem Spiel gesehen habe.


----------



## boyclar (3. August 2011)

Ha jetzt weiß ich es! Das auktionshaus ist nur ein ablenkungsmannöver damit keiner sich über die fehlenden Talentbäume aufregt  n1 blizzard nicht schlecht...


----------



## Cabeleira (3. August 2011)

Wer dieses Müllspiel kauft, sorgt dafür, dass intelligente Menschen bald nur noch mit diesen Abzockereien konfrontiert werden. So dumm kann man doch gar nicht sein, dass man sich primitivsten Konsum- und Herdentrieben unterwirft, nur um ein einzelnes Videospiel zu spielen.

Ich sehe es schon vor mir: Millionen Konzernzombies stürmen zum Release die Läden, nur um für einen weiteren schwarzen Tag in der Geschichte des video-gamings zu sorgen. Wenn ihr Blizzard diese Geschäftspolitik durchgehen lasst, wird dieses Business bald mit ähnlichen "features" überflutet werden. So gut kann Diablo 3 gar nicht sein. Das ist es nicht wert.


----------



## AtomX (3. August 2011)

Cabeleira schrieb:


> Wer dieses Müllspiel kauft, sorgt dafür, dass intelligente Menschen bald nur noch mit diesen Abzockereien konfrontiert werden. So dumm kann man doch gar nicht sein, dass man sich primitivsten Konsum- und Herdentrieben unterwirft, nur um ein einzelnes Videospiel zu spielen.


 
Deiner Aussage nach sind also alle, die trotz des Onlinezwangs das Spiel immernoch kaufen und spielen wollen, dumm?
Begruende das doch bitte mal? Du fuehrst an das sich die Leute abzocken lassen? Wie jetzt? Das verstehe ich nicht? 

Weil ich 50 € fuer ein Spiel zahle? Hmmm ja, Abzocke.

Weil ich dauerhaft Online sein muss um zu spielen? Nicht unbedingt die beste Loesung gegen Softwarepiraterie. Da bleiben bestimmt einige Kaeufer auf der Strecke, die nicht mit dem Internet verbunden sein wollen wenn sie spielen, aber das nimmt man numal in Kauf. Abzocke? Wo?

Weil ich ein Auktionshaus im Spiel enthalten habe, was ich OPTIONAL nutzen kann, um Gegenstaende auch gegen Echtgeld zu verkaufen? Fuer mich ein Feature...nicht mehr, nicht weniger!

Oder habe ich sonst noch etwas verpasst? Wo genau werde ich denn abgezockt von Blizzard?
Um Antwort wird gebeten @Cabeleria, weil mich das echt mal interessiert!


----------



## beati (3. August 2011)

> Deiner Aussage nach sind also alle, die trotz des Onlinezwangs das Spiel immernoch kaufen und spielen wollen, dumm?
> Begruende das doch bitte mal? Du fuehrst an das sich die Leute abzocken lassen? Wie jetzt? Das verstehe ich nicht?
> 
> Weil ich 50 € fuer ein Spiel zahle? Hmmm ja, Abzocke.
> ...



Ich kann nur nickend zustimmen. Niemand zwingt Euch das Spiel zu kaufen. Versucht doch selbst eine Legenede zu programmieren und es jeden Gamer recht zu machen. Vielleicht solltet Ihr die bisherigen Gameplay Videos mal auf HD schauen und nicht mit einem 56k Modem streamen. Die sichtbaren Pixel kommen nicht vom Game.. 

Einige verstehen wohl die Wirtschaftspolitik nicht. Was nuetzt es mir, ein Game zu entwickeln was nur 1/4 der Gamer spielen koennen weil die Grafikanforderungen zu hoch sind. Als Entwickler schraube ich lieber die Pixelanforderungen runter um mehr Kaeufer zu bekommen. Bei WoW schreien mittlerweile ueber 11 Millionen "tolles Spiel", doch beschwert sich wer ueber die Comic Grafik. Eher nicht, zumindestens von den Spielern. Die Chinafarmer stoeren auch niemanden bei WoW. Sollen sie doch ihr Ebay 2.0 starten. 

Mich juckt das nicht. Ich dachte Ihr wollt Diablo 3 spielen und nicht Wirtschaftstycoon 4.0. Zudem haben so die ganzen Hartz 4 Daddys eine ehrliche Moeglichkeit Ihre Zigaretten zu besorgen. Ohne von meinen Sozialabgaben zu leben. Eine WIN WIN Situation. 

Blizzard selbst wird wohl kaum ein MIllionen schweres Produkt verkaufen und so gestalten wie ihr es wollt. Es wird so gestaltet und programmiert wie es sich am besten verkauft, anhande deren Erfahrung, nicht Euren. Wacht auf.

Cooles Game, coole Features, gutes Konzept.


----------



## TheChicky (3. August 2011)

AtomX schrieb:


> Deiner Aussage nach sind also alle, die trotz des Onlinezwangs das Spiel immernoch kaufen und spielen wollen, dumm?
> Begruende das doch bitte mal? Du fuehrst an das sich die Leute abzocken lassen? Wie jetzt? Das verstehe ich nicht?
> 
> Weil ich 50 € fuer ein Spiel zahle? Hmmm ja, Abzocke.
> ...



Erwarte keine Antwort. An seinem Post ist doch erkennbar, dass er an einer vernünftigen Diskussion absolut nicht interessiert ist. 

Das isn Troll.


----------



## Neo-Wurst (4. August 2011)

Bisher hat mich nichts an Diablo 3 gestört. Auktionshaus, Grafikstil, Heilkugeln von Gegnern... aber, wenn sie den Skilltree wegnehmen, überlege ich mir den Kauf. Das ist so, als würde man bei Call of Duty die Explosionen oder bei Prototype die Gewalt entfernen.


----------



## uthome (4. August 2011)

Cabeleira schrieb:


> Wer dieses Müllspiel kauft, sorgt dafür, dass intelligente Menschen bald nur noch mit diesen Abzockereien konfrontiert werden. So dumm kann man doch gar nicht sein, dass man sich primitivsten Konsum- und Herdentrieben unterwirft, nur um ein einzelnes Videospiel zu spielen.
> 
> Ich sehe es schon vor mir: Millionen Konzernzombies stürmen zum Release die Läden, nur um für einen weiteren schwarzen Tag in der Geschichte des video-gamings zu sorgen. Wenn ihr Blizzard diese Geschäftspolitik durchgehen lasst, wird dieses Business bald mit ähnlichen "features" überflutet werden. So gut kann Diablo 3 gar nicht sein. Das ist es nicht wert.


 
Wird von meiner Seite aus respektiert - allerdings kaufe ich es dennoch. Dem Itemwahn steht nichts im Wege und es ist mir Schnuppe wer mit was Geld verdient. Blizzard hat bisher gut Geld verdient, obs nun etwas mehr ist als die 11Mio * 13€ * 12Monate * 6 = 10.296.000.000€ + NameChange oder Serverwechselgebühren (abzüglich der Monatslöhne und Werbungen kommen wir so ca. auf 9.000.000.000€) die Sie derzeit aufm Konto haben, geht mir das am Arsch vorbei. Die gehören bereits zur Elite - und ich werde meinen Beitrag leisten. 

Aktueller Kontostand 9.000.000.059


----------



## MusicMan1992 (4. August 2011)

Neo-Wurst schrieb:


> Bisher hat mich nichts an Diablo 3 gestört. Auktionshaus, Grafikstil, Heilkugeln von Gegnern... aber, wenn sie den Skilltree wegnehmen, überlege ich mir den Kauf. Das ist so, als würde man bei Call of Duty die Explosionen oder bei Prototype die Gewalt entfernen.


 
Sogar noch viel mehr, hier wird das ganze Spielkonzept verändert, und zwar zum negativen. Diablo 2 war/ist mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel, aber jetzt stecke ich meine Hoffnung eher in Torchlight 2, als in Dia 3 ...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. August 2011)

Neo-Wurst schrieb:


> Bisher hat mich nichts an Diablo 3 gestört. Auktionshaus, Grafikstil, Heilkugeln von Gegnern... aber, wenn sie den Skilltree wegnehmen, überlege ich mir den Kauf. Das ist so, als würde man bei Call of Duty die Explosionen oder bei Prototype die Gewalt entfernen.


Die Skilltrees waren eigentlich schon längere Zeit nicht mehr drin. Was sie diesmal geändert/gestrichen haben, waren die Talentpunkte.


----------



## Sebastian-Passi (4. August 2011)

Mir erscheint es fast so, als solle Diablo 3 ausschliesslich simpel gestrickte Gelegenheitsspieler ansprechen - wie sonst soll ich alle diese Entscheidungen verstehen, wie sie aktuell geplant sind:
- keine Attributspunkteverteilung
- keine Talentpunkteverteilung (noch nicht einmal Skill-Trees)
- ein Shop, der den Tausch von Spielinhalten (besondere Items sind meiner Meinung nach wesentliche Spielinhalte) gegen Echtgeld ermöglicht

Es mag ja sein, dass Neulinge von zu viel Freiheiten in der Charakterentwicklung überfordert sein könnten - die bereits erwähnte Möglichkeit eines (kostenlosen) respec würde dabei allerdings jeden Fehler korrigierbar machen. Für die ganz Hilflosen könnte Blizzard außerdem eine automatische Punkteverteilung PER OPTION einbauen. Damit wären sowohl Profis, als auch Newbies bestens bedient.

Aus intensiver Diablo 2 Spielerfahrung kann ich jedenfalls berichten, dass die simple Hack'n'Slay Komponente des Spiels nach und nach an Reiz verlor. Viel wichtiger aber wurden alternative Charakterentwicklungen (z. B. Melee-Sorc, Wurfspeer-Barbar). Ich sehe keinen Grund, weshalb dies bei Diablo 3 anders sein sollte. Sollten diese massiven Einschnitte in der Verkaufsversion immer noch enthalten sein, prophezeie ich dem Langzeitspielspaß einen Dämpfer. Einige könnten sagen: "Es gibt ja stattdessen die Runen." Natürlich gibt es Neuerungen - diese sollten aber nicht altbewährtes ersetzen, sondern vielmehr erweitern und verbessern.

Die Online-Anbindung soll vermutlich als cool und dem-Zeitgeist-entsprechend interpretiert werden. Aber was nützt mir dieses feature, wenn ich:
- das Auktionshaus nicht benutze (aus oben genanntem Grund)
- zumeist als Einzelspieler unterwegs bin
- den Mehrspielermodus für kooperative Partien im LAN benutzen will
- auch mal ohne Internetzugang spielen will (egal ob wegen Störung oder während Reisen)
- keine action-lastigere Version WoW spielen will
Genau: es nützt mir rein garnichts!
Im Gegenteil: es erlegt mir weitere Einschränkungen auf (über deren gesellschaftliche Folgen brauchen wir hier nicht zu reden).

In dem Sinne kann ich nur hoffen, dass Blizzard seine Vermarktungspolitik zugunsten von mehr Freiheit für die potentiellen Kunden korrigiert.


----------



## Vordack (4. August 2011)

dennis-2810 schrieb:


> Warum müssen alle plötzlich soviel an ihrem Kopierschutz rumschrauben und damit vielen Spielern das Spielen verderben!? Verstehen die nicht, dass KEIN Spiel uncrackbar ist? Und dass sie den Release Groups sogar einen Gefallen tun, wenn sie ihnen eine Herausforderung stellen? Dass ist echt lächerlich.. Sogar auf Amazon leiden schon die meisten Bewertungen unter einem Kopierschutz-Minus.


 
Ich kenne da so ein paar Spiele die, um sie "richtig" zu spielen, schon uncrackbar sind. 

Word of Warcraft
Everquest
Guild Wars
und und und...

Bei allen muß man permanent online sein um zu spielen. 

Na, klingelts? 

und jetzt fang nicht an mit illegalen Servern oder so, dass ist nicht das selbe. Ich schäze mal bei WOW gibt es weitaus weniger Spieler die es illegal zocken als beispielsweise bei Mass Effect.

Für D3 wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkleit auch einen "No-Internet-Crack" geben mit dem man das Spiel - an Blizzard vorbei - offline Spielen kann. Allerdings ist das Spielerlebnis so nicht das selbe.


----------



## MusicMan1992 (4. August 2011)

Sebastian-Passi schrieb:


> Mir erscheint es fast so, als solle Diablo 3 ausschliesslich simpel gestrickte Gelegenheitsspieler ansprechen - wie sonst soll ich alle diese Entscheidungen verstehen, wie sie aktuell geplant sind: [...]


 
Das ist auch so, denn Gelegenheitsspieler scheint es wohl mehr zu geben, als richtige Zocker. Sicherlich verdienen sie sich mehr, wenn sie es Casual auslegen. Dass die Diablo 2 Fans sich das Spiel dann nicht kaufen werden, ist auf jeden Fall mit einkalkuliert, und ich bin mir sicher, dass mindestens die Hälfte der Dia 2 Fans sich das Spiel holen werden, auch wenn sie hier rummeckern.


----------



## TheChicky (4. August 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Für D3 wird es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkleit auch einen "No-Internet-Crack" geben mit dem man das Spiel - an Blizzard vorbei - offline Spielen kann. Allerdings ist das Spielerlebnis so nicht das selbe.


 
Das halte ich für ziemlich ausgeschlossen. Die Chars(und wer weiß was noch für Elemente des Spiels) werden ausschließlich im B.net gespeichert. Das heißt, die Cracker müssten das halbe Spiel umprogrammieren oder ein eigenes kleines B.Net herstellen mit ähnlichem Komfort. Das könnten sie wie bei Wow sogar irgendwann mehr schlecht als recht schaffen, aber bis dahin wird es völlig unmöglich sein, Diablo3 ohne Originalversion zu spielen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. August 2011)

ich hatte mir für Diablo 3 eigentlich nicht allzuviel Verbesserungen gewünscht - schliesslich ist der zweite Teil so erfolgreich, weil eben alles passt. Ein nettes Grafikupdate, neue Story, vielleicht ein paar neue Charaktere...ähnlich wie bei Starcraft 2.

Aber nein, nun kastrieren sie wichtige Gameplay-Elemente, die das Spiel erst packend gemacht haben. Weiß gerade nicht, was ich davon halten soll. Funktionieren kann es natürlich trotzdem. Blind kaufen oder gar Vorbestellen werd ich es jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## Chaz0r (4. August 2011)

Ich versteh irgendwie nicht wieso das neue "Skill-System" so nieder gemacht wird. Egal ob Diablo 2, WoW oder sonstwas, letztendlich haben sich immer 2-3 Skillungen pro Klasse etabliert, die jeder nacher hatte. Ob ich nu die gleiche Skillung wie alle anderen habe, oder die gleichen 6 Fertigkeiten, ist doch wumpe. Letztendlich kommts aufs Gleiche hinaus. Von daher sehe ich keinen Grund das System so schlechtzureden (das betrifft nicht nur PCGames, sondern auch viele andere Seiten).
Eine 100%ige Individualisierung wird sowieso nicht möglich sein. Einzige Möglichkeit sehe ich hier vll in Richtung Guild Wars zu gehen. Das System so wies jetzt ist beibehalten, aber wesentlich mehr Fähigkeiten, die sich sinnvoll kombinieren lassen. Bei entsprechender Anzahl könnte man die Individualisierung auf jeden Fall erhöhen. Aber eine 100%ige Individualisierung wird auch hier nicht möglich sein.
Von daher stört mich das neue System wenig. Es macht nichts besser, aber meiner Meinung nach auch nichts schlechter. Vorteil hingegen ist, dasses leichter zu handhaben ist. Endresultat ist jedoch das gleiche wie bei Spiel XYZ mit Talentbäumen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. August 2011)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Ich versteh irgendwie nicht wieso das neue "Skill-System" so nieder gemacht wird....Von daher sehe ich keinen Grund das System so schlechtzureden (das betrifft nicht nur PCGames, sondern auch viele andere Seiten)..


 Oh, wir reden da sicher nichts schlecht. Wir haben sogar viele positive Seiten des Systems gelobt. Ich z.B. finde es gut, dass man keine Attribute mehr manuell steigern kann. Bei den Talentpunkten bin ich zwar nicht ganz glücklich damit, verstehe Blizzards Entscheidung aber - also kein Weltuntergang. Aber wir haben das Spiel nun auch schon mehrfach gespielt und dabei verschiedene Skill-Systeme ausprobiert. Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass es zuletzt eben keinen allzu aufregenden Eindruck gemacht hat, und wirklich komfortabel war es auch nicht.


----------



## Oetzi83 (5. August 2011)

Also wird es keine Individualisierung in Bezug auf Skillung geben. Das find ich echt schade. Zu meinen Diablo 2 Zeiten hab ich des öfteren Fun Chars von Mitspielern gesehen die so geskillt waren dass es eigentlich keinen Sinn machte aber eben Spaß. 
Wie z.B. einen "Schrei Barbar" oder "Fast Attack Bär Druide". Sorry kenn die Begriffe nicht mehr. ^^
Ich selber hatte versucht nen Übertrist Necro zu basteln, war mir aber nicht gelungen. 
Zu schwierig das Timing.

Aber vielleicht kann man durch Items/Runen eine Art Individualisierung erreichen, wodurch Skills stark verändert werden.


----------



## Vordack (5. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Das halte ich für ziemlich ausgeschlossen. Die Chars(und wer weiß was noch für Elemente des Spiels) werden ausschließlich im B.net gespeichert. Das heißt, die Cracker müssten das halbe Spiel umprogrammieren oder ein eigenes kleines B.Net herstellen mit ähnlichem Komfort. Das könnten sie wie bei Wow sogar irgendwann mehr schlecht als recht schaffen, aber bis dahin wird es völlig unmöglich sein, Diablo3 ohne Originalversion zu spielen.


 
Stimmt, das hatte ich nicht bedacht. Wobei, bei WOW gibt es ja auch Server Hacks, also geht man evtl bei D3 den selben Weg und bietet gehackte Server an auf denen man ohne Blizzards Augen spielen kann. Du weist ja, Cracker lassen sich viel einfallen


----------



## MusicMan1992 (5. August 2011)

Oetzi83 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kann man durch Items/Runen eine Art Individualisierung erreichen, wodurch Skills stark verändert werden.


 
Wenn das nicht der Fall sein wird, werd ich mir das Spiel unter keinen Umständen kaufen. Ich kann's ja auch echt verstehen, dass Blizzard so denken, keine Firma der Welt ist jemals mit den Einnahmen zufrieden, es wird die ganze Zeit nach Möglichkeiten gesucht, den Gewinn zu steigern. Trotzdem schade. Vielleicht solltest du dich auch mehr auf TL 2 fixieren, das wird eher in die Diablo Richtung gehen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. August 2011)

Oetzi83 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kann man durch Items/Runen eine Art Individualisierung erreichen, wodurch Skills stark verändert werden.


 
Klar, so ist das System ja auch gedacht! Ich würde sagen, die Runen in D3 bieten sogar mehr Freiheiten als das Talentesystem aus D2. Und sie sind leichter und schneller zu handhaben als beispielsweise ein Respec. Bedenke: Rund 20 Skills pro Klasse, fast jeder Skill kompatibel mit einer von fünf Runen, die Fähigkeiten komplett verändern können. Und alle Runen gibt's in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen - das macht schon einen Unterschied, ob du einen oder zehn Feuerbälle auf einmal schleuderst. Also die schiere Menge an Runenkombinationen dürfte schon sehr vielfältige Charaktere erlauben, zumal es ja auch noch passive Skills gibt. Würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## MusicMan1992 (5. August 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Klar, so ist das System ja auch gedacht! Ich würde sagen, die Runen in D3 bieten sogar mehr Freiheiten als das Talentesystem aus D2. Und sie sind leichter und schneller zu handhaben als beispielsweise ein Respec. Bedenke: Rund 20 Skills pro Klasse, fast jeder Skill kompatibel mit einer von fünf Runen, die Fähigkeiten komplett verändern können. Und alle Runen gibt's in verschiedenen Qualitätsstufen - das macht schon einen Unterschied, ob du einen oder zehn Feuerbälle auf einmal schleuderst. Also die schiere Menge an Runenkombinationen dürfte schon sehr vielfältige Charaktere erlauben, zumal es ja auch noch passive Skills gibt. Würde mir da keine Sorgen machen.


 
Das beschwichtigt ein wenig... das war jedenfalls meine größte Sorge, trotzdem warte ich bis zum Release und warte Erfahrungsberichte ab.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. August 2011)

MusicMan1992 schrieb:


> Das beschwichtigt ein wenig... das war jedenfalls meine größte Sorge, trotzdem warte ich bis zum Release und warte Erfahrungsberichte ab.


 Das _war _ein Erfahrungsbericht.


----------



## MusicMan1992 (6. August 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Das _war _ein Erfahrungsbericht.


 
Genau, einer.


----------

